# Cheap vs Expensive



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Expensive isn't always better. There are alot of factors that go into whether or not a board will work for or against you, and imo, price isn't one of them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

boarderaholic said:


> Expensive isn't always better. There are alot of factors that go into whether or not a board will work for or against you, and imo, price isn't one of them.


What kind of factors? What things should I look at when purchasing a new board?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

you can use a cheap board to learn no problem. you will only start to notice differences in boards as you progress in skill. that said, you should not learn on a board that is too big or too small for you, and your stance must be correct, or learning will be an exercise in frustration.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

lvd said:


> you can use a cheap board to learn no problem. you will only start to notice differences in boards as you progress in skill. that said, you should not learn on a board that is too big or too small for you, and your stance must be correct, or learning will be an exercise in frustration.


what kind of differences in the boards will I start to notice?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

MCanavan6 said:


> what kind of differences in the boards will I start to notice?


Depends on what type of board you're riding. It's really something that just comes with experience, and doing more than asking.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

major difference vs cheap/expens

construction
board core types
stainless edges
cap vs sidewall
bases

boots are the same and so are bindings

SPEND THE $$$$ ON BOOTS


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

yeah, get nice, well-fitting boots right off the bat. it also might not be a bad idea to get a nicer set of bindings.


as you get better you will notice differences in how quickly your board likes to turn, how much spring or "pop" it has, its weight, the speed of the base, how much it chatters at high speed, etc. These things you can't begin to get a handle on as a beginner - just get down the bunnyhill!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

boarderaholic said:


> Expensive isn't always better. There are alot of factors that go into whether or not a board will work for or against you, and imo, price isn't one of them.


Agreed. But if you are more of a beginner I would seriously not even bother spending a lot of money. Chances are you will either crash a nice board to hell, or simply not notice the difference between a nice board and a beginner board being a beginner anyway!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

man learn on that old small one (its easier to learn on, too compared to a longer board) and then upgrade once you've got your general riding skills dialed in. you'll have a better idea of what you'd want then.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

*you guys*

You'll notice the board flexes differently. If you hit jumps and kickers you'll probably notice that better board seems to have more pop or kick to help you get it up easier. You'll probably notice how aggresively it tracks or locks from edge to edge to help you carve. You'll also notice how the board seems to be quiet and steady even at speed and not chatty or skipping over the surface. You'll probably end up going faster down the mountain and not really "notice" it, imagine like being in a nice luxury car with a quiet interior and nice suspension vs being in an old run down station wagon with shot springs. Have you ever been in a car that was so quiet and smooth even at 80 miles per hour that you weren't really sure if it was even moving? that's what it might feel like on a better board.

most of you guys won't seem to answer his question.

"what kinds of things will he notice with a different board".

You've responded with the physical qualities of different boards and advised him to get good boots.


----------

